# Good Flashlight under $25



## shot3gun (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello CPF!

I am brand new to the world of flashlights and CPF! Since I have a very small budget, are there any good quality EDC lights for under $25? I have seen some pretty cool ones from DealExtreme (Ultrafire and etc), but the reviews say the quality control of Ultrafire is very poor.

I would like to find a light that is around 100lumnens, has a pocket clip, and an edc-able size, all for under $25. Thanks


----------



## ZFlash (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd decide which type of battery first. In my case a really edc light is fixed to my keyring.
My AA light is to big to carry it it in my pocket everyday...

I personally would go for an AAA for edc, for that price I'd purchase an iTP A3 EOS (3 modes but 80 lumens max). Bought that recently and now ordering the second one cause the first will be gifted for birthday...
For an AA light my suggestion would be sku16607 in that shop you mentioned


----------



## BarryG (Oct 8, 2010)

In that range, check the ITP A series. You can get a light that uses AAA, AA or CR123's. Check out dealers that are popular here for the customer service they give. 4sevens, battery junction, bugoutgearusa, shining beam and going gear just to name a few. If you can go to $40 you will have a lot more options. My brother has been carrying an ITP SA1 for almost a year and likes it, $39.95.
You might be able to find a nice used light over here in the marketplace...
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?f=123


Barry


----------



## wyager (Oct 8, 2010)

BarryG is right-I saw this thread and my usual response to this price range is the iTp A1, A2, or A3.


----------



## shot3gun (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm.. The sku16607 looks pretty sweet from dX. How is the build quality compared to the iTP A3 EOS?


----------



## ZFlash (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't tell yet because this is one of 3 lights I'm still waiting for...all from that shop....:tired:
For me it's a place to order things don't need to have urgent think it's a price-related thing.
I liked the akoray in cause of the 3 programmable modes, think thats unique for a budget light. Build quality seems not so bad regarding the price (if you are lucky to get the programmable 3 mode version and not the undesireable 16 modes:shakehead).


----------



## Tiresius (Oct 9, 2010)

shot3gun said:


> Hmm.. The sku16607 looks pretty sweet from dX. How is the build quality compared to the iTP A3 EOS?



I'm still in search for an EDC myself. Was thinking of getting a Quark 123 but I don't like cycling through the modes.

But by no means am I going to go with ultrafire. I had one that had a Cree Q5, designed for 18650. The beam had lots of artifacts, threads were poorly machined and it wasn't a solid light. It was about a year ago and that flashlight didn't last too long after I got it.

I'm surprised that the ITP A3 is HA3 for its price. I'm considering to get one for myself.


----------



## MannyDLights (Oct 9, 2010)

I just saw on ebay some of the new 2011 Ultrafire lights and they are hot ..... 

I also saw a new line of Tank007 lights ...... I have a 2 or 3 year old Ultrafire U4-MCU with a Cree Q5 it has been beaten to hell and back ..... The LED was weak, but I just put a new R2 Led in it and Oh My God ........ I think I paid $9.00 on ebay and Now they are at $35.00 .... 

That means that Ultrafire is becoming very popular and priced for us poor people ........ 

That can't afford the SureFire's ....


----------



## richpalm (Oct 9, 2010)

MannyDLights said:


> That means that Ultrafire is becoming very popular and priced for us poor people ........
> 
> That can't afford the SureFire's ....



You're not alone...


----------



## PerttiK (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not so poor, but not rich enough that I could pour my hard earned money on ultrafires.


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 9, 2010)

like others FIRST thought:

iTP. a3 if you want very small and keychain gadget size light. a2 if you want AA. 

second:

Romisen. something like N3 is available in neutral tint and 3 mode too from few stores (goinggear and maybe shiningbeam too) 

third: 

hmm.. tough to decide what would be worthy. i cant pick one. 

i had 3 Akorays, one kept failing because of bad soldering, i fixed it and sold to friend who likes it. one was great, sold that to friend and he likes it, last one that i somehow still have is otherwise nice but i cant program it to the lowest output. it ramps up too fast. -so quality control varies.

had 3 ultrafires (two c3 and one a1.. one c3 needed soldering, other worked fine.. a1 works great but its just my car glovebox light because i have better lights to use now.. and its cr123 battery type that i shy away from)


----------



## mikra (Oct 9, 2010)

I can recommend 2 Lights under 25$:

Solarforce L2
Fenix E01


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 9, 2010)

3 cheap lights I continually use over the past ~2 years...
Romisen RC-N3 = 140L. Mine is the older XRE-Q5 version from shiningbeam.com. They since have updated the emitter and driver for more output. It comes with an extender tube to run off 2xAA. I still think this is a great light for $25, and have no problems recommending it to anyone.

ITP-A3 = 80L (clip not shown). TypeIII finish. A little 150 Lumen monster when used with a 10440 cell.

Fenix L1T-V2 = 90L. Ray-o-vac sportsman clip added. These and the bigger L2T can be found for around $20-30 used on the CPF marketplace.












Most importantly, all 3 of these lights have been every bit as rugged and reliable as my more expensive lights. IMHO these are a much better option than anything from DX.


----------



## PerttiK (Oct 9, 2010)

Shiningbeam romisens are a big step up from DX lights.


----------



## old4570 (Oct 13, 2010)

$25 = ITP / Solarforce / Akoray / Top 3 picks ...


----------



## moonfish (Oct 13, 2010)

PerttiK said:


> Shiningbeam romisens are a big step up from DX lights.



And you get them a week sooner.


----------



## joe1512 (Oct 14, 2010)

We need to consider your use-case. Which of the following sounds most like you?

1) Use the light a lot, for extended durations.
Recommend a 2xAA light that is easy to hold in the hand and won't overheat. 2xAAs in serial give you plenty of light. 150+ lumens. The itp SA2 is a good choice, as is the Romisen N3 whatever that was recommended.

2) Use the light a lot, for short durations.
Recommend the itp A1 EOS with a rechargable RCR123 battery. 25 bucks for the light, but another 25 bucks for a protected battery and charger.
2.5 times brighter than the itp A3 EOS, up to 190 lumens. 2.3 inches long, and great on your keychain!


3) Use light occasionally, for long durations.
A 1 or 2xCR123 light would be a good form factor. Lots of light, small size. Buy CR123s online for 1 buck each.

4) Occasional use for short durations.
The itp A1 EOS with CR123s. Buy em for a buck online. No need for a rechargable.


----------



## shipwreck (Oct 14, 2010)

mikra said:


> I can recommend 2 Lights under 25$:
> 
> Solarforce L2
> Fenix E01



I second the SOlarforce option.

$24.99 for a nice L2 from ITC on ebay. That's shipped. Can't beat that. I have a ton of these things.


----------



## SirJohn (Oct 14, 2010)

Manafont carries an upgraded version of the Ultrafire C3 SS. Its a bit more expensive than the DX version but it may be worth it. There's a review here.

Otherwise, as everyone has said, the itp series lights are great. There's a deal on the itp a3 on ebay that someone pointed out.


----------



## Ecolang (Oct 14, 2010)

Hugsby P32, 3 mode or P31 single mode.

HA3, clip, unusually well made, throws well while still retaining a useful beam which IMO the Romisen RC-G2 doesn't.

Has a date code on the tailcap?

Easy to modify if you want to.

There is also a gold coloured version of the P32 which will run on 14500 cells if you want.


----------



## cgeb (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe it just luck of the draw. I have several ultrafire 502 and 501 lights. The internal build quality can be a little rough. That said I haven't had any failures with mine. Very happy with mine. I don't care for the multi modes, would be happy with just hi - lo, but for the price they are hard to beat.


----------



## lmorrison17 (Mar 12, 2011)

If ya like clickys look at a Microstream. Only 1 bright mode simple. Has a clip and just a good light at a good price.


----------



## trigger_y2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought a Akoray 109 and took off the clip to carry in my pocket


----------



## espnazi (Mar 14, 2011)

I recently wanted to order some cheaper flashlights and ordered 3. 
A Akoray K-106, Trustfire Ef23 and a Ultrafire WF-501.

The Ultrafire is really nice for the price although I prefer my solarforce over it. The other two I truly fell in love with specially the akoray K-106. It has quite a bit of illumination and it is very portable and easy accessible with it it's wire clip.

the best part of all is that the Akoray came in at around $12.


----------



## qwertyydude (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like the Trustfire TR-801 and the Solarforce L2. But with the L2 you'll need a P60 drop in, I don't like Solarforce drop ins because they have poor regulation on a single li-ion.


----------



## diebythebow (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the solarforce l2 and the p60 option is good because you have lots of different ways to go and I think we will keep seeing the p60's progress.


----------



## dankyball (Mar 16, 2011)

mikra said:


> I can recommend 2 Lights under 25$:
> 
> Solarforce L2
> Fenix E01


 
Same here. I recommend solarforce L2. It's more pratical and cheap than ultrafire..
Danky


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been eyeing up the Ultrafires that take p60's, Some cool Body color and style options.
Like the C1 (surefire C2 clone) looks awesome


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 19, 2011)

AAA - ITP A3
AA - ITP A2, Tank 007 (any AA), Romisen RC29, RCG2
CR123A - Solarforce L2m
18650, 3xAAA, 2xAA - Solarforce L2, L2i, L2r

I really love my Solarforce lights, got several of them.


----------



## Ezeriel (Mar 20, 2011)

moonfish said:


> Shiningbeam romisens are a big step up from DX lights. And you get them a week sooner.


 
and you won't have to take a night course in soldering to use them


----------



## trooplewis (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has brought up the Nebo Redline that Amazon sells for $24. 
They advertise it is 220 lumens, I'm guessing it is realistically about 140-160 lumens. Has focus ability, 3AAA batteries, 5 modes including SOS and strobe, and a magnetized base, as well as glow-in-the-dark clicky.

I've received 2 of them and been very impressed with both.


----------



## BillMPL (Mar 24, 2011)

I've found the Xeno E03 to be a _fantastic_ light! Under $30, comes in red, blue or black, in cool, neutral or warm white and ships from the U.S. Great quality and _very_ bright especially on a 14500. 

They only have the warm white in black right now, but are expecting more any day. The one draw back is no clip, but I'm sure a 3rd party one could be found.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?242910-BEAMSHOTS-ADDED-Xeno-E03!-AA-14500-XP-G-R5-Light!-%28Warm-Neutral-and-Cool%29


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 for xeno, tacticalHId is great to deal with.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2011)

When I was a newbie and really tight with my budget I quickly found that if brightness matters you should stick to CR123 and away from AA lights that usually produce half the output or less. Anything 2 X CR123 by a decent brand like ITP or Solarforce is going to be better than you can imagine. I would say to look for something with XP-G R5. The XM-L is nice but you pay a fortune for novelty. I don't like Q5 at all.


----------

